
Caesar AEAD Crypto Competition Final Portafolio - rjmalagon
https://competitions.cr.yp.to/caesar-call.html
======
rjmalagon
CAESAR AEAD crypto competition final portafolio.

After 8 years since the initial announcement and 5 years of the initial papers
submission, the CAESAR committee selects the most robust AEAD crypto
implementations that offer better security and performance than AES-GCM. The
portfolio groups in three categories: lightweight application, high
performance and nonce misuse resistance.

